# Crinone vs gestone help



## BakerJ (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi,
I'm currently on an FET cycle for ET tomorrow!! I'm taking progynova & crinone, but have been getting mild-moderate period like stomach cramps for a few days. The clinic said that is common with Crinone & I could swop to Gestone. I'm not sure what to do as Gestone is much more expensive, I've seem on forums that you can get worse side effects with the Gestone, & I saw that it says Gestone should be used with caution in those with with a history of Depression (I have had a long battle with this & still suffer at times). I wonder if anyone else has had any experience with this problem
Thanks.


----------



## charlie61 (Mar 5, 2008)

Hi BakerJ
Just wanted to  let you know what we did and why.  Our 1st ICSI i used the progesterone pessaries and  everything was perfect, great No of embies and 2 great ones transfered but started bleeding before test date.  Everyone at the clinic was so surprised  when i called in with a BFN!  I did a lot of reading up on gestone and pre test bleeding before going for our FET and decided it was worth a shot ('scue the pun    ) Our consultant wasnt very pro gestone and said there was no difference between that and the pessaries but i had read on here a LOT of ladies finally getting BFP after using gestone especially aftter pre test bleeding.  I wouldnt say that gestone has any worse side effects than the pessaries except injecting in your   is pretty tricky and a bit of  a pain, i also got quite a nasty itchy rash after a few months of injecting but from what i have read this is quite a rare reaction.  All that said i wouldnt hesitate to use the gestone again as i am positive that is why i have my gorgeous almost 3yr old sat next to me right now    
Re the price of gestone, we actually asked our GP if he would be able to prescribe the drugs for us which very kindly he agreed to so all we had to do was pay the prescription charge, a lot less than the cost of the drugs privately!!  I know all GP's wont do this but always worth a try!!


----------

